# Ultimate Care/Ultimate Care Plus



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

When I picked up my last car at the end of February, the finance guy pushed the Ultimate Care Plus on me. I said no. I asked him if I could get it later if I wanted and he said no--today was it. Last week, I received a promo email from BMW for Ultimate Care Plus at half the price quoted by the dealership (big suprise ). Question--is it worth it?

I usually turn my leases in on time or a bit early. Only once did I need a brake job and the SA was really surprised as my mileage was in the twenties. The only other out of pocket money was an alignment and that would happen with UC+ or not. I do go through wipers yearly, but are there any other benefits for a driver like me?

Thanks!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

How much?

Do you think you could figure out how to get a front pad replacement done "NOT AT A DEALERSHIP"??

The maintenance plans are almost always a bad deal.


----------



## HG132 (Feb 26, 2007)

The plan, per the email, was $600. If I wanted to add another $100 it would extend to seven years. I only have serviced my vehicles at a BMW dealership including alignments, but have never been out of warranty. I have never purchased a plan bc I also find them to be a waste of money, but this is my first car beyond 2016.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

HG132 said:


> The plan, per the email, was $600. If I wanted to add another $100 it would extend to seven years. I only have serviced my vehicles at a BMW dealership including alignments, but have never been out of warranty. I have never purchased a plan bc I also find them to be a waste of money, but this is my first car beyond 2016.


$700 for 7 years is not bad, so how many miles are allowed, 100k?

My car had 4-yr/50k-mile free warranty, now at 6.5 years and 65k miles, it had the following dealer maintenance service:

oil change - $85(no coupon)
oil change - $50(with $45 rebate)
oil change - $70(with $25 rebate)
brake fluid + coolant changes - $250(with $50 rebate)
oil change - $$70(with $25 rebate)

total = $525

The brakes won't be deal for another 10k miles, and probably spark plugs should be done around now too($450 dealer, $250 indies, or $65 DIY).

$700 will be a good deal if brakes are done too, but do check if brakes are still covered under extended maintenance plans.


----------



## angelzero (Jul 18, 2018)

The $600 Ultimate Care Plus maintenance plan upgrade covers brakes.

Don't buy the plan unless and until you need brake pads and the light is on. You probably won't within 36K miles. Your oil changes are already covered, so the marginal benefit of the other wear items like wipers do not total to $600.

https://bmwusaservice.com/ultimatecare says the Ultimate Care+4 7 year/125K mile extension is an additional $3,699 on top of the regular Ultimate Care.

Are you reading that you get $100 off if you "PURCHASE ULTIMATE CARE+ AND AN EXTENTION PRODUCT WITHIN 90 DAYS OF VEHICLE IN SERVICE DATE AND RECEIVE $100 OFF."? Or did you get just 7 years/36K miles? Either way, it doesn't help you if you're leasing, right?

My experience was that I actually was told I needed brakes, in writing, then bought the $600 Ultimate Care Plus, then they denied me saying you don't need brakes actually (the second dealership measured and claimed I was no longer within the replacement threshold, when I went back to the first, the SA said some BS), and got very misleading answers on how many millimeters of pad I had to have left. Eventually I found the answer on newTIS = 3 millimeters. I'm still in the process of trying to cancel the warranty and get a refund (as there is a clause for California and ~10 other states), but it's been nearly 4 weeks and nothing still. Whole experience left a sour taste in my mouth and I swore to just do brakes at an indie after this. Slowly being cynicized... I had relatives who had a similar experience on their 4 year/50K, basically no brakes were done at 49K, and within a few thousand miles they were squealing. They could have easily noted and replaced them while still covered, but they now have every incentive to not pay out.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Keep in mind that $100 for a set of pads, $20 sensor, and an hour, and you are good to turn the lease in.


----------



## angelzero (Jul 18, 2018)

Actually, I just figured out a way to get brakes (or other service) done at a dealer for under $100. It only works if you live in New Jersey (like the OP), California or one of the other 12 states that allows you to do a cancellation and refund of the extended maintenance plan. 

Let's say you're at 30,000 miles and 24 months. You need brakes soon (and know you'll trip the 3mm sensor, or the light, or already have). You buy the $600 maintenance plan upgrade for 36K mi/3 years that covers wear items like brakes. You take the car in for service and have it covered (make sure it's within the threshold, or they'll try to wriggle out). Then, you immediately cancel the policy for a pro-rated refund of the remaining time (11 out of 12 months). You get back $550 (11 months out of 12 months refunded) minus a $25 fee = a total of $75 to get brakes done. 

This is the one way to beat the finance office at its own game, as far as I can tell. 

The verbiage in the contract reads: 

"CANCELLATION/REFUNDS (ONLY VALID IN ALABAMA, ALASKA, CALIFORNIA, ILLINOIS, MAINE, MARYLAND,
MINNESOTA, MISSOURI, NEW HAMPSHIRE, NEW JERSEY, PUERTO RICO, SOUTH CAROLINA, VERMONT AND
WISCONSIN)

If this Agreement was purchased in any of the states or territories listed in the heading immediately above, it may be cancelled within
60 days of its purchase for a full refund so long as no services have been provided on the Enrolled Vehicle under this Program. At any
other time, this Agreement may be cancelled for a pro rata refund less a $25 cancellation fee. The pro rata refund will be calculated
based on the number of months that have elapsed since the Agreement became effective. To cancel this Agreement and receive a
refund, customers must deliver written notice to the Center where this Agreement was purchased. Customers can deliver this
written cancellation notice to the Center where this Agreement was purchased in person, via U.S. mail, or via a courier such as UPS
or Federal Express. The Center will pay any refund due within 30 days of its receipt of a written cancellation request. The Program
purchaser cannot request a cancellation/refund after selling, trading-in or otherwise surrendering possession as the Program will
remain on the Enrolled Vehicle."

As far as I can tell, this verbiage has been on here since December 2015 (the last time the form was revised). I saw a few other forum threads of people complaining about getting refunds and trying to use California's law, which matches up exactly with the above. It looks like that clause was added to comply.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

angelzero said:


> Actually, I just figured out a way to get brakes (or other service) done at a dealer for under $100. It only works if you live in New Jersey (like the OP), California or one of the other 12 states that allows you to do a cancellation and refund of the extended maintenance plan.
> 
> Let's say you're at 30,000 miles and 24 months. You need brakes soon (and know you'll trip the 3mm sensor, or the light, or already have). You buy the $600 maintenance plan upgrade for 36K mi/3 years that covers wear items like brakes. You take the car in for service and have it covered (make sure it's within the threshold, or they'll try to wriggle out). Then, you immediately cancel the policy for a pro-rated refund of the remaining time (11 out of 12 months). You get back $550 (11 months out of 12 months refunded) minus a $25 fee = a total of $75 to get brakes done.
> 
> ...


Has anyone successfully added this maintenance plan "later"? I am not sure your plan would work, because I dont think you will be able to add the maintenance plan longer than 30-60 days from the inception of the loan / lease.

Try it and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## angelzero (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah, in the paperwork it says: "The Program is available for purchase on a BMW vehicle so long as 36 months have not passed since it was first retailed or placed into demonstrator or loaner service, and the vehicle has not reached 36,000 miles.". But now that you mention this, this exposes a major flaw - you can only do this up to 36K/3yr, and if you don't have an active plan by the time you hit 36K/3yr, you can't buy any other the other packages later on to continue this. Very few people will need brakes by 36K, so the potential is very limited. It's a pretty narrow loophole.

People have successfully added the maintenance plan later - I added the plan well over 2 years after the in service date, called a dealership, paid with a credit card, remotely e.g. done over phone and email. You can use the official BMW Ultimate Care Plus page to type in an in-service date of more than 60 days ago, and it will still give you upgrade options. https://bmwusaservice.com/ultimatecare. It sounds like OP is being invited to add the plan too, and it's been 56 days since February 28.

The hard parts are (1) getting the car covered (see my above post - should be easier with a maintenance light on) and (2) canceling it, since they can basically stonewall you and you probably have to pull some threats out. The only reason I'm canceling is them not performing promised service. If you did this more than once to the same car, they might catch on, and obviously the money savings aren't usually huge, but it's a very interesting loophole. Also, they may or may not agree to sell you the plan - but the finance managers are the one who sell it, and they are highly incentivized to do so, and the money for paying out maintenance is not their business.

Actually, come to think of it, the first time I had to do the maintenance refresh as a second owner, the SA lied and quoted a $700 price (it was really $100 refresh + the $600 upgrade plan), and I immediately canceled the $600 upgrade plan and got the money back same day, so I know cancelation works too. Despite having a record of a previous maintenance plan upgrade and cancelation on the same VIN, I was able to buy another one.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

FYI the key data shows exactly what extended maintenance/ELW products are still available per VIN, e.g. extended maintenance should be listed as long as the new car free maintenance(4-yr/50k-mile, or 3-yr/36k-mile, dependent on MY) has not yet expired. Once the new car coverage expires, the respective products will no longer be available.

As far as the loophole, my recollection is that the full refund is only available when there is no claim(other festers can chime in).


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

angelzero said:


> This is the one way to beat the finance office at its own game, as far as I can tell.


This forum is sometimes used to excoriate BMW and BMW salespeople and dealerships for what some consider to be deceptive and/or dishonest tactics, and then we post a proposed way to purchase an extended service agreement with the _expressed intent_ to cancel it immediately after value from that plan is realized???

While this may or may not constitute fraud, it is a scheme that clearly demonstrates _intent_ to defraud BMW.

Just wondering how this helps make a better world for all of us? Just sayin'.....:angel:


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

1968BMW2800 said:


> While this may or may not constitute fraud, it is a scheme that clearly demonstrates _intent_ to defraud BMW.


It depends.  It is doubtful the contract doc allows full refund once benefits are paid, but if the rules allow it, then it will be fair game.

It would be similar to stacking incentives, BMWNA and BMWFS updated the rules such that many multi-stacking in the past no longer applies. But the rules used to allow it, and naturally those rules encourage certain behaviors.

Another common one is repaying BMWFS loans right away (and grabbing BMWFS finance credits), even the local CAs suggested doing so.


----------



## angelzero (Jul 18, 2018)

1968BMW2800 said:


> This forum is sometimes used to excoriate BMW and BMW salespeople and dealerships for what some consider to be deceptive and/or dishonest tactics, and then we post a proposed way to purchase an extended service agreement with the _expressed intent_ to cancel it immediately after value from that plan is realized???
> 
> While this may or may not constitute fraud, it is a scheme that clearly demonstrates _intent_ to defraud BMW.
> 
> Just wondering how this helps make a better world for all of us? Just sayin'.....:angel:


This is not fraud, nor intent to defraud. Once you use the plan, by the rules, you can get a partial, pro-rated by months, refund (not a full refund). You can still come out ahead because the # of months elapsed is 1 and the cost of brakes is often more than that 1 month. There is no deception, dishonesty, lying, etc. here. It's simply buying a product and using it when you need it. It's no different from canceling credit cards after one has received the sign-up bonus, for instance.

Raising awareness of the ability to cancel maintenance plans and the rules around it is a big boon for consumers who were lied or tricked into purchasing one, and enables consumers to go for the best value whenever they can choose from products.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Had my built in Thermador refridge die. Since I cannot fix sealed freon systems, had to call someone.

Guy fixed it, $800. Great. But we got talking....

He had a home with a similar failure- big built in, $7k-8k unit. Needs a compressor, controller, condenser, etc. (Was gonna be about the same repair as mine- maybe a bit more.) Owner says "Order the parts, I need this fixed!"

So the guy orders them, parts come in..... and the owner never returns the call s from the repair guy, sticks him with the parts. Guy is annoyed, but returns the parts, he is out $45 in shipping.


SIX months later, the owner calls. Says "can you fix my refridge? I bought an appliance warranty after you were here, had an exclusion for 6 months, but it will now cover my refridge"

Scumbag

fraud? intent to defraud? Dunno, still a scumbag


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

ard said:


> HGuy is annoyed, but returns the parts, he is out $45 in shipping.
> 
> SIX months later, the owner calls. Says "can you fix my refridge? I bought an appliance warranty after you were here, had an exclusion for 6 months, but it will now cover my refridge"


A fair deal would be to pay the repairman for the hours spent the first round, and repairman can complete the job with warranty reimbursement.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

angelzero said:


> Once you use the plan, by the rules, you can get a partial, pro-rated by months, refund (not a full refund).


That makes sense, it is just like any auto insurance, one can switch to another insurer even if there is a overed loss from the day before switching


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

namelessman said:


> A fair deal would be to pay the repairman for the hours spent the first round, and repairman can complete the job with warranty reimbursement.


Lol

The person that got screwed is the insurance company. Not the repairman.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

ard said:


> Lol
> 
> The person that got screwed is the insurance company. Not the repairman.


My take is that the actuaries account for such scenarios(e.g. how likely an insured will wait out exclusion period) and price those into the premium.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

HG132 said:


> When I picked up my last car at the end of February, the finance guy pushed the Ultimate Care Plus on me. I said no. I asked him if I could get it later if I wanted and he said no--today was it. Last week, I received a promo email from BMW for Ultimate Care Plus at half the price quoted by the dealership (big suprise ). Question--is it worth it?
> 
> I usually turn my leases in on time or a bit early. Only once did I need a brake job and the SA was really surprised as my mileage was in the twenties. The only other out of pocket money was an alignment and that would happen with UC+ or not. I do go through wipers yearly, but are there any other benefits for a driver like me?
> 
> Thanks!


Once again this thread has taken off in another direction. So here is a question, why would you want the Ultimate Care Plus if it's a lease car and you turn your leases in on time or slight ahead? All your maintenance items are taken care during the lease.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Eagle11 said:


> Once again this thread has taken off in another direction. So here is a question, why would you want the Ultimate Care Plus if it's a lease car and you turn your leases in on time or slight ahead? All your maintenance items are taken care during the lease.


Maybe Ultimate Care Plus includes brakes and other items that are now not covered by standard new car 3-yr/36k-miles free maintenance?


----------

